# Sismos Internacionais 2023



## Wessel1985 (Terça-Feira às 15:12)

Sismo de magnitude 7,6 na Indonésia sentido até à Austrália                

Um sismo de magnitude 7,6 atingiu ontem, dia 9 de janeiro, as ilhas Tanimbar na Indonésia. De acordo com o United States Geological Survey (USGS), o sismo ocorreu às 17:47 (hora UTC; 02:47 hora local do dia 10 de janeiro), a cerca de 339 km a ENE de Taul, Maluku na Indonésia, e a aproximadamente 105 km de profundidade.

As ilhas Tanimbar são pouco povoadas e encontram-se no leste da Indonésia, entre Timor e a Nova Guiné. O epicentro do sismo localizou-se no Mar da Banda, próximo das ilhas Tanimbar na provícia de Maluku, com cerca de 127 mil residentes. Até ao momento, o sismo causou danos em dois edifícios escolares e em 15 casas, e apenas um ferido. O evento foi sentido até à Austrália.

A Agência de Meteorologia, Climatologia e Geofísica da Indonésia emitiu um aviso de tsunami, tendo sido levantado três horas depois, uma vez que de acordo com quatro observações de maré perto do epicentro, não se registou qualquer anomalia significativa ou mudança do nível do mar.

A Indonésia, um arquipélago com mais de 250 milhões de habitantes, localiza-se no conhecido Anel de Fogo do Pacífico, local onde a atividade sísmica e vulcânica são fenómenos muito frequentes.





Fontes

                     USGS
The Washington Post







              Imagem USGS


----------



## GSM2046 (Terça-Feira às 20:33)




----------

